
Bitfinex and Tether Hold 3B USD - mbgaxyz
http://news.8btc.com/zhaodong-bitfinex-and-tether-hold-3-billion-usd-usdt-soon-listed-on-bigone
======
erentz
My problem with this is why doesn't Tether/Bitfinex just at regular intervals
publish a list of the banks, their accounts, and the amount they have in each
account, with an official statement from the banks in question. I can go down
to my local bank and get such a statement verifying my account and it's
balance easily enough. Why can't they?

